# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Видеокарта ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX580 8G OC

## Labs

После освоения производителями чипов долгожданного технологического процесса 14 нм FinFet, разработчики графических процессоров получили в свое распоряжение недоступные ранее ресурсы и возможности по совершенствованию своих решений. Так, воспользовавшись ими, в конце 2016 года компания AMD выпустила на рынок весьма успешную серию видеокарт Radeon RX 400, в основу которой лег совершенно новый GPU Polaris. Правда, успех серии был обусловлен скорее низкой ценой, нежели техническими моментами. Само собой, AMD не собиралась останавливаться на достигнутом. Поэтому сразу же после анонса 400-й серии своих видеокарт, компания взялась за совершенствование линейки GPU Polaris, в результате чего в текущем году мир увидел новую 500-ю серию видеокарт Radeon RX, с графическими процессорами Polaris второй ревизии.
С ее представителем – старшей моделью Radeon RX 580, мы и познакомимся в данном обзоре. Представлять ее будет видеокарта ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX580 8G OC.
*
ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX580 8G OC. Технические характеристики и функционал*
В основу новой флагманской видеокарты 500й серии, Radeon RX 580, лег графический процессор Polaris 20 — по сути, доработанный GPU Polaris 10, использовавшийся в Radeon RX 480. Таким образом, как и предшественник, новый GPU располагает 2304 универсальными шейдерными процессорами, 32 блоками растровых операций, 144 блоками наложения текстур и соединен с оперативной памятью восемью 32-битными контроллерами, в сумме дающими ширину шины 256 бит.
Естественно, неизменны остались и другие функциональные особенности чипа, такие как компрессия цвета до уровня 8:1, оптимизации расчётов геометрии, способные отсекать на ранних стадиях конвейера полигоны нулевого размера, поддержка чисел с половинной рядностью, а также выделенный кодек для аппаратного декодирования видео в популярных форматах H.264, H.265 (HEVC), VP9 с разрешением до 4К.
Но что же тогда нового в ревизии Polaris 20? А изменение в нем самое закономерное, и связано оно с оптимизацией технологического процесса 14 нм FinFET – повышение номинальной тактовой частоты GPU до 1340 МГц – уровня, который достигался на Polaris 10 лишь при максимальном разгоне самых удачных экземпляров GPU. Эффективная частота функционирования чипов оперативной памяти осталась неизменной – 8000 МГц, как и их стандартный суммарный объем, равный 4 или 8 ГБ. Вместе с тем, возросло и максимальное энергопотребление ускорителя со 150 до 185 Вт. А вот базовая стоимость Radeon RX 580, по отношению к RX 480, осталась неизменной.
В свою очередь, GPU видеокарты ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX580 8G OC прямо «из коробки» работает на частоте 1435 МГц (в режиме OC), ну а частота памяти достигает 8032 МГц. 
Эта видеокарта является флагманом модельного ряда Radeon RX 580 компании ASRock. Всего же у ASRock четыре варианта Radeon RX 580, они различаются дизайном печатных плат, системами охлаждения и, конечно же, частотами.
*
Дизайн печатной платы и системы охлаждения*
Видеокарта ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX580 8G OC базируется на печатной плате оригинального дизайна. Принципиальных отличий от референсного нет, разработчики ASRock просто оптимизируют его под собственное производство и особенности тюнинга.
Так, преобразователь напряжения питания графического процессора получил шестифазную схему, в составе которой используются полимерные конденсаторы с пониженным последовательным сопротивлением, полевые транзисторы в упаковке PowerPAK, отличающиеся, опять же, пониженным сопротивлением перехода сток-исток и мощными дросселями с ферритовыми сердечниками. Чипы памяти питаются посредством однофазного преобразователя напряжения.
Как уже было сказано выше, видеокарта располагает восемью гигабайтами видеопамяти, набранной восемью чипами очень известной в оверклокерских кругах серии Micron D9VVR, каждый из которых подключен к своему 32-битному контроллеру памяти в графическом процессоре.
Система охлаждения основана на трех медных никелированных тепловых трубках. Диаметр первых двух составляет 6 мм, третьей — 8 мм. Один конец каждой из них припаян к медной плитке, а другой запрессован в пакет алюминиевых пластин, состоящий из 36 элементов.
По контуру медная плитка, непосредственно контактирующая с графическим процессором, спаяна с алюминиевой пластиной, которая через вспененный термоинтерфейс охлаждает чипы памяти, а также служит для крепления всей конструкции к плате.
Обдув радиатора системы организован с помощью двух вентиляторов диаметром 90 мм. Крыльчатка каждого состоит из девяти лопастей с умеренным углом атаки и сложным аэродинамическим профилем, призванным оптимизировать уровень шума, создаваемый завихрениями нагнетаемого воздуха. Монтируются вентиляторы на скрывающий всю систему охлаждения пластиковый кожух, а опорами их крыльчаток служат двойные шарикоподшипники.
Скорости вращения вентиляторов автоматически изменяются (вплоть до полной остановки) специальной схемой управления видеокарты, алгоритм работы которой привязан к температуре графического процессора. Этот весьма полезный функционал позволяет гибко соотносить уровень шума, издаваемый ускорителем, с его текущей производительностью.
На задней панели карта имеет пять видеовыходов: три Display Port 1.4, один HDMI 2.0 и один DVI.
*
Эксплуатация и разгон
*При температуре графического процессора ниже 50 °C, вентиляторы системы охлаждения ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX580 8G OC полностью останавливаются. На практике в режиме низкой нагрузки этот порог никогда не превышается, поэтому в типичных сценариях использования компьютера видеокарта работает абсолютно бесшумно. Геймеры, любящие посерфить ночью под спокойную музыку, несомненно это оценят.  Максимальная же температура, до которой удалось разогреть графический процессор ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX580 8G OC в режиме OC (Overclocking) в составе открытого стенда, составила 81 °С. Замеренный уровень шума системы охлаждения при этом в условиях открытого стенда составил 40 дБА. В штатном же (Default Mode) режиме, в котором частота GPU все равно чуть выше номинального, его температура не превышала 73 °С.
Собственно, возможности разгона графического процессора, практически полностью исчерпали разработчики ASRock, повысив штатную частоту видеокарты до 1435 МГц. С помощью же специальных манипуляций с клокингом GPU его удалось разогнать до отметки 1450 МГц, но не выше.
В свою очередь, чипы памяти Micron D9VVR в режиме OC Mode функционируют на эффективной частоте 8032 МГц, и вот их удалось разогнать куда заметней — до 9000 МГц.
*
Заключение
*ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX580 8G OC является отличным вариантом для пользователей, желающих получить уже из коробки максимально раскрытый потенциал нового флагманского ускорителя компании AMD. Продукт по умолчанию предлагает почти до упора разогнанный графический процессор, а также несколько ускоренную память, демонстрирующую при ручном разгоне просто взрывной потенциал. Все это построено на традиционно качественной, для продуктов ASRock элементной базе и оснащено достаточно мощной, эффективной, но при этом довольно тихой системой охлаждения на основе тепловых трубок.

----------

